# Snow coming over top



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm sure everyone has it but how do you stop the snow fling over the top of snowplow and ending up on your windshield. I plow streets, I have blizzard plows, western plows i have all the deflectors but still tons of snow coming over the top. Anyone have a solid fix. Don't say slow down, I'm plowing at 15 - 20mph I need to keep snow flying but not on windshield.


----------



## massfirefighter (Oct 14, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/8-FT...Accessories&hash=item1c0e13a41d#ht_2245wt_939


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Use a deflector that is wider then the 8" in that link. If you use a 12" wide belt it will hang a lot lower. If you double up the belting, and put a couple bolts between the 2, they will be really stiff and make it harder for them to be 'overrun' by the snow. Doubling up the belting, and putting a couple bolts between them also keeps it from flopping up when driving down the highway.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I have to agree with Image. I plow roads too and had the same problem. I went to the gravel pit near me and they had miles of used conveyor belts.They gave them to me. It's like night and day. I can plow at 40 mph if I want. I just bought some steel at the local hardware store and bolted it to the deflector.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Many of the guys around here run SnoFoils (Fisher) and a rubber flap on the front edge of the foil.


----------



## heman (Oct 14, 2009)

so adding to the original deflector will do the job?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if the deflector is mounted to point out to the front, it will only work 20%.
if the deflector is mounted to point down, it will block 99% of the blown snow.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a fisher with a fisher snow foil. and I still had snow blowing over it at 15 to 20 mph. I needed to add the rubber to it to stop it. With 12 inches of rubber I never get any snow blown over the top. I just added it last year and can"t believe the difference


----------

